# Edge tune up



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Mushi said:


> A couple Of questions regarding edges.
> 
> 1)How often should you do your edges with a file Guide ?(base and side)
> 
> ...


Here is one of the Vidz from youtube
YouTube - Snowboard Tuning Part 2 - Edge Sharpening


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you,

I really apeciate it


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> 1)This depends upon how much you ride (distance on a day of riding) and snow conditions. In powder or slush, the edges will stay keenly Sharp for a long time. Ice dulls edges fast, so if you ride a lot of ice, you A) want to maintain really sharp edges and B) will need to sharpen more often. The best way to tell is to just run your finger down the edge and feel the sharpness. Try scraping the edge with your finger nail. it should whittle a thin layer of finger nail. If not, time to sharpen.
> 
> When doing just a sharpen, I do not touch the base edge at all. I use a handheld edge sharpening tool. Be sure you use the right bevel, some are 90 and some are 88 degrees. The 88 degree tool is most common for a really sharp edge for a free ride board.
> 
> ...



awesome info. was curious what angle i shuold use. 90 or 88 ? i mainly do all mtn riding. no park. tks for the help!


----------

